# E-shop Empfehlung?



## katha1001 (10. März 2005)

Hi allesamt,


 ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier im richtigen Forum poste.. ich bin auf der Suche nach einem E-shop. Mit diesen Systemen habe ich nicht viel Erfahrung .... kann jemand einen E-shop empfehlen, der möglichst günstig oder open source ist? 

 Ich möchte gerne einen Webshop online stellen, der ca. 100 Produkte umfaßt. Mir ist es dabei wichtig, daß das System leicht zu bedienen und ich viele Modifikationseinstellungen (grafische Erscheinung) vornehmen kann. ... Was wäre für mich sinnvoll?

 Wie sieht es mit Webspace aus? Ich habe auch einige Kombilösungen gesehen, bei denen ein Shop monatlich gemietet werden kann und auch Webspace mitangeboten wird.

       Ich bin für alle Erfahrungsberichte dankbar! 

       lg, katha1001


----------



## metalux (11. März 2005)

Nabend,

 ich finde den WISO-Shop ganz gut. Der kostet glaube ich so 50 Euro.

 Gruß Jens


----------



## Thomsus (17. März 2005)

Hallo!

 Wir verwenden den Open Source Shop OsCommerce. Download und Inforamtionen unter: http://www.oscommerce.de/

 Dann gibt es auch noch den XTCommerce, ebenfalls OpenSource. Mit diesem habe ich allerdings keine Erfahrungen.

 MfG


----------



## mcfaker (29. März 2005)

Hallo,

Ist es denn auch möglich mit diesem Shop-System Downloads (z.b. [Eigene] Bilder, eBooks oder ähnliches) anzubieten. Die dann nach Bezahlung runtergeladen werden können? Kennst ihr noch andere Shop-System, die das vielleicht können?

danke euch ... oli


----------



## Thomsus (31. März 2005)

Hallo!

 Oscommerce kommt mit einer Standardinstallation, in der es glaube ich nicht funktioniert. Habe aber auch noch nie danach gesucht. Irgendwann habe ich im Forum von OSC aber gelesen, dass es sowas gibt. Wahrscheinlich muß man eine Contrib (Erweiterung zum Standard) installierren. Schau doch einfach mal unter http://forums.oscommerce.de/.

 MfG


----------

